# Will the Mitchell 302N Frame Interchange With the 302 Frame?



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Curious if these 2 will interchange with one another? Anyone?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope. The 302N is not a 302 at all except in number. If I'm not mistaken, it was the same as a 386, they just used the 302N number to try and conjure up some extra interest/sales based on the popularity of the discontinued 302.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

nb&twil said:


> Nope. The 302N is not a 302 at all except in number. If I'm not mistaken, it was the same as a 386, they just used the 302N number to try and conjure up some extra interest/sales based on the popularity of the discontinued 302.


 I got cha. Thanks for the help. Reckon I won't buy that 302N frame then.
Thanks again.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have plenty of 302 frames if you need one.


----------

